# Over-exercise and pregnancy



## NJ*Doula (Apr 14, 2006)

.


----------



## livinzoo (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm curious too!!

I've always thought it would be magical to conceive on the trail.







:


----------



## NJ*Doula (Apr 14, 2006)

.


----------



## sanguine_speed (May 25, 2005)

I'm no expert, but I don't think that there's any real risk to you unless your heart rate stays over 150 or you overheat.
Though, if you are planning on TTC and you're saying you'll be 'scrawny', if your body fat gets too low you could cease ovulation. That might be a concern. Can you eat extra calories to avoid a very low body fat percentage?


----------



## NJ*Doula (Apr 14, 2006)

.


----------



## minkl (Oct 30, 2005)

I think the biggest issue is that over-exercise can mess up hormones. There was a study out recently about women who exercise every day having the LEAST chance of getting pregnant when doing IVF. It makes the shift to more androgen (male) hormones in the body, which is less conducive to conception. I am sure there are other studies out there about strenuous exercise and fertility. If you are otherwise in good health and cut the miles down per day, it might not affect you.


----------



## NJ*Doula (Apr 14, 2006)

.


----------



## ameliabedelia (Sep 24, 2002)

When I was in college, I lost my cycles from eating too little fat/calories and losing too much weight. I also exercised, but it was like 1 hour of power walking/day so not really excessive. Anyway, I am about 5'5"...when I got down to 125 lbs (so not that low even..but I guess it is for me)..I stopped having cycles. I didn't have a cycle for about 18 months. It took about 3 months of increased fat/caloric intake, and my weight was up to about 130 (I had dropped down to a low of 113lbs) before my cycles returned. I have no idea if when they returned I started ovulating right away or not. I wasn't married or sexually active, so I wasn't charting or anything.

I would try to get as much fat/calories as you can while hiking...but also just kinda *expect* it to take a few months of TTC when you get back. I know you are probably eager to concieve as soon as you get back..but I would just try to have it in your mind that it will *probably* take a bit longer, and just kinda expect that.


----------



## Valian (Oct 16, 2005)

I've both lost and triggered my period on big hikking/backpacking type trips. My guess is you'd stop ovulating.

IME/and from what I've read you should expect to lose your period (if you're starting out with little body fat) and/or to have frequent periods. I understand those extra periods to be the body's way to ensuring pg does not occur during a period of stress on the body.

I'm not explaining this well, but knowing the AT and what thru-hikking does to a body, I think it would not be healthy for you or the babe at all. Most likely you'd experience an early m/c and not know it if you did get pg.

Dump the pill if you'd like. FAM or condoms, if you aren't opposed, are options.

OTOH, I got pg my first cycle after a major adventure trip that had messed up my periods so at least in my case, fertility retured right away.


----------

